# Vacuum Sealer Bags & Supplies - Discount Coupon



## lisa b

Hi Everybody,

Our current coupon code is about to expire, so I wanted to let you know our newest coupon code.  Here it is:

*10APRIL2012*

This code will save you an additional 10% off our bags and rolls for FoodSaver/Seal a Meal machines, plus save you 10% on much of our equipment.

Thanks for all the hospitality.  I've really enjoyed reading the forum posts and speaking with many of you.

If you have questions, I can also be reached at 661-332-5631.

Happy Smoking,

Lisa 







VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## daveomak

Lisa, Thanks...... You're Aces.....  Dave


----------



## gersus

Thanks Lisa! I'm really liking the resealable bags. I'm goin to need to reorder soon.


----------



## venture

If anybody is left that hasn't tried her bags?

Just do it.

Bags at half price.  Still have to pay your Tax to the Gument, but a bargain.

Customer service is top notch!


----------



## lisa b

I only have to charge sales tax in California.  The governor needs his money.

Lisa


----------



## scarbelly

Venture said:


> If anybody is left that hasn't tried her bags?
> 
> Just do it.
> 
> Bags at half price.  Still have to pay your Tax to the Gument, but a bargain.
> 
> Customer service is top notch!


X2 on both the bags and service


----------



## big dee

Lisa,

Thank you for posting this. I just finished using up the quart bags I ordered. Going to order more today.

These bags work great. If your are not using them you are paying to much.

Dennis


----------



## lisa b

Dennis,

Thank you!  I appreciate your business. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa


----------



## gotarace

Placed order today...looking forward to trying your product!!!


----------



## tlcase

I agree. The pint sized bags are perfect for 1lb of cheese. So much easier and less wasteful than making my own bags for cheese from a roll. I will be ordering more when I run low. Thanks!


----------



## jjwdiver

I'll chime in with my 2-cents - total agreement with the above comments!  I purchased some of the bags and have been using them (and re-using them) with total satisfaction!  Ordering was easy and they arrive here in near record time (considering how it works here). Thanks Lisa!

Lisa - I passed on the message to Ann-Marie about your friends being related and she was surprised about how small this world is!

John


----------



## tjohnson

Best Bags I've found yet!

Pay the extra couple pennies per bag, and get the premium bags

Todd


----------



## gotarace

I have to say these are quality bags and rolls!!! They seal quicker and tighter than Foodsaver bags at a much better price. How can a guy beat that!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I agree Todd get the premium bags.


----------



## rtbbq2

Lisa's bags are great...I bought the premium bags and they are premium...Many thanks Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hi Everybody,

The April coupon expired, so I wanted to let you know our newest coupon code.  Here it is:

*10MAY2012*

This code will save you an additional 10% off our bags and rolls for FoodSaver/Seal a Meal machines, plus save you 10% on much of our equipment.

If you have questions, I can also be reached at 661-332-5631.







Happy Smoking,

Lisa 






VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks Lisa! Finally running out of the rolls I have and planning on ordering some soon from you this time after reading all the great reviews!


----------



## gersus

I ran out of Lisa's bags a week or two ago when doing some bacon. Procrastinated ordering more and I paid for it this weekend. I did 30lbs of brats and had to use Rival and foodsaver bags! I hated paying for them, and the Rival bags made my sealer keep overheating which I haven't had happen before with foodsaver or Lisa's bags. It took forever to bag up the brats! I put in my order today though so I'll be covered for a while. Lesson learned.

Oh, a bulk option for the zipper bags would be good Lisa. ;)

Thanks!


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## rtbbq2

HI Lisa,

I love your bags. Oh and thanks for taking the time to explain everything and listen to my needs.

We ordered the right mix....

Many thanks.................Randy...


----------



## baja traveler

I know it's strange to be excited about ordering a vacuum sealer, but I am!

I just used the coupon code to order a Vacmaster Pro 130, and can't wait to get it... I do alot of fishing, and have been needing a vac sealer for so long - I hate freezer burn, and now that I'm doing alot of cold smoking of cheese, results are going to be so much better!


----------



## tjohnson

I got my order a couple weeks back

IMHO - It's worth the extra couple pennies per bag for the heavier bags

TJ


----------



## lisa b

Hello!

Our June discount code recently expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. This code is valid through August 31, 2012.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM812*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 







Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## driedstick

Thanks Lisa, hey I am thinking about getting the combo pack of gal, qt and pints how long are they??


----------



## driedstick

well just ordered the premium combo pack quarts, gallons and pints, just got off the phone with lisa and great customer service. Thanks Lisa.


----------



## lisa b

Thank you.  It was nice talking to you.  Let me know what you think of the bags.

Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## driedstick

I sure will lisa Thanks


----------



## driedstick

just got my bags today just like lisa said great customerservice Thanks Lisa I will be making anouther order shortly

Steve


----------



## mikelikessmoke

Placed  my order Sunday. Anxiously awaiting delivery. Best prices on the internet! 

Thank You for the discount coupon code!


----------



## lisa b

Hi Steve,

Thank you! 

Lisa


----------



## mikelikessmoke

This weekend I was finally able to give my bags from Lisa a try. 

These bags worked better than any I have tried, including the factory bags applied with the unit!

Thank you Lisa for the prompt service, the discount, and supplying a great product!


----------



## driedstick

Lisa used my bags yesterday they WORKED GREAT, did cheese in the pints and Summer sausage in qts no problems will be ordering more

and agian thank you for the supurb customer  service and great delivery

Steve


----------



## fpnmf

Just got my reorder myself..

Great products and service...

  Thank you lisa!


----------



## lisa b

Hello!

Our August discount code will expire on the 31st of this month, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. The new code is valid through September 30, 2012.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM912*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## bland1200

I tried to order using this code and received this message:

We've found the best discount possible using the coupons you entered. We discard the coupon that did not increase your discount: SM912
[h3][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*I don't know what coupon it is using..and the price did not change. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks!*[/font][/h3]
bland1200


----------



## fpnmf

bland1200 said:


> I tried to order using this code and received this message:
> 
> We've found the best discount possible using the coupons you entered. We discard the coupon that did not increase your discount: SM912
> [h3][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*I don't know what coupon it is using..and the price did not change. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks!*[/font][/h3]
> bland1200


Send Lisa B an email she will get ya hooked up...


----------



## lisa b

Hello!

Our September discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. The new code is valid through October 31, 2012.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1012*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## jeffnj

Long time reader of this forum, I just joined to be able to say thanks, just bought a combo of Gallon & Quart bags.  Great prices, and great recommendations!

Thanks.


----------



## sound1

JeffNJ said:


> Long time reader of this forum, I just joined to be able to say thanks, just bought a combo of Gallon & Quart bags.  Great prices, and great recommendations!
> 
> Thanks.


Jeff, welcome to the group. Head on up to the roll call thread and introduce yourself.


----------



## mikedani

Hey everyone Lisa wanted me to pass the word on the November 10% off coupon code so here it is. SM1112. Enjoy


----------



## lisa b

*Hello!*

*I've been super-busy trying to keep up with orders.  It's hunting season and this is the busiest three months of the year here.  Thank you to Mike for putting the code out.  I thought I'd do it also, so here it is: *

Our October discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. The new code is valid through November 30, 2012.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1112*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## bluto

Just placed my first order for your rolls and bags, I'm looking forward to using the zipper bags, what a great feature!


----------



## lisa b

Thank you!  Please let me know what you think of them.

Happy Thanksgiving!

Lisa


----------



## pops6927

what home sealer would you recommend for occasional use?


----------



## fpnmf

Pops6927 said:


> what home sealer would you recommend for occasional use?



I bought one of these last month..

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-110-876110.htm

It is on sale and I got the monthly discount...less than 100 bucks...It works great..I haven't written a review yet .. only used it 5 times so far.


----------



## bluto

Well, I've been using the rolls, and the quart size zipper bags for a few days now, and I have to say, the rolls definately seem to get a tighter seal than Foodsaver brand rolls, they do appear to get more of the air out, so far I am pleased with the rolls.

Out of the 9 zipper bags I've used, one just wouldn't seal, and I couldn't find where the seam was broken, not sure what was up with that one, but hopefully that was an anomaly, otherwise I'm looking at a 12% failure rate in the resealables, time will tell I guess.


----------



## daveomak

Bluto said:


> Well, I've been using the rolls, and the quart size zipper bags for a few days now, and I have to say, the rolls definately seem to get a tighter seal than Foodsaver brand rolls, they do appear to get more of the air out, so far I am pleased with the rolls.
> 
> Out of the 9 zipper bags I've used, one just wouldn't seal, and I couldn't find where the seam was broken, not sure what was up with that one, but hopefully that was an anomaly, otherwise I'm looking at a 12% failure rate in the resealables, time will tell I guess.


Bluto, reseal the edges in  your machine.... maybe that will save the bag....   Dave


----------



## bluto

DaveOmak said:


> Bluto, reseal the edges in  your machine.... maybe that will save the bag....   Dave


Thanks Dave, I did set the bag off to the side with that intent while finishing up, but by the time I went back to try resealing the edges my boys had grabbed it and had it full of army men.  I guess I could have sealed the little guys in, but I just let them have it.  :-)


----------



## lisa b

Hello all,

Are you ready for the holidays yet?  I know I'm not!

Our November discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. The new code is valid through December 31, 2012.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1212*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 







Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## alelover

Just ordered the VacMaster Pro 140. Can't wait til it gets here.

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-140-876140.htm


----------



## ldrus

Really like these bags  went through 200 just reordered another 200


----------



## rabbithutch

Pops6927 said:


> what home sealer would you recommend for occasional use?



Howdy, Pops!

I use the FoodSaver V2244 and find it good value.  It is a good home-use machine.  I bought mine earlier this year when Amazon ran a special on them - don't recall what I paid but it was much less than the stores around here had them for - including Wal*Mart and Target.

Be sure to get your bags from Lisa, of course!


----------



## bigcitysmoker

What is the difference between the Premium and Economy Rolls?

The 11.5 x 50ft roll seems like a good deal but curious to know what the difference is between the Premium rolls.

Thanks!


----------



## rabbithutch

That is an excellent question.  I don't know the answer but I have just assumed that the premium products are made from heavier poly.  

Maybe Lisa will pop in and tell us.   I wish she would post something on the subject on her web site.


----------



## bigcitysmoker

anyone?


----------



## fpnmf

bigcitysmoker said:


> anyone?


A quick trip to the website provided here a few steps above will answer all yer questions..

Here..take a look!!

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/About_Us.html


----------



## lisa b

*Happy New Year Everybody!*

I just saw the question regarding the Premium vs. the Economy bags.  Thanks to fpnmf   for posting the link that explains the mystery.

There is no difference in MIL in the bags.  The Premium bags have a strip of mesh running up the center of one side of the bag (the patented VacStrip), that vacuums more efficiently than a regular full textured bag, like FoodSaver or our Economy Full Mesh bags.  They also draw less liquid out of the bag, because the liquid has to be pulled to the center before it can exit the bag, and liquid weighs more than air, so by the time the liquid is drawn to the center strip, most of the air is already out of the bag. The Premium bags cost about $.01 - $.02 more per bag.

I hope all of my friends on this forum have a healthy and happy 2013.

Lisa


----------



## driedstick

Thanks Lisa any Discounts for January I need to order some soon for my snack sticks


----------



## lisa b

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

Stock up and save! Our December discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. The new code is valid through January 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM0113*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!


----------



## rtbbq2

Happy New Year Lisa. Making sausage next week and will probably use all my bags up. I will be calling you...Randy


----------



## baba bones

Hi there We just ordered 200 vac bags for your sight ,I'm hopeing we didnt order them twice ...please let us know ,and just send us the one order if its not a problem  Thanks  Kim LONSWAY +martina Lonsway


----------



## 1beezer

Waiting to see what comes with my Foodsaver 3880 and then will place an order.


----------



## 1beezer

Placing an order now. This thing is cool. I picked up a freezer yesterday as well.


----------



## smoker21

Hey Lisa B.

Just wanted to say thanks again.  I received my Vac Master 140 pro and bags very fast and I already used it on some cheese.  So far so good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

JD


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

I'm glad to hear it.  The Pro140 is a really nice machine.  I especially like the double heat strip that it applies.  That very well may be my next vacuum sealer, too. 

Thanks for letting me know.

Lisa


----------



## twigertwig

Just used my pro vac90 and just as expected, it works great! Thanks all for the advice!


----------



## smoke happens

Just did my first order for them. I hope they are all you folks say they are cracked up to be because I ordered a decent amount. Shipping seemed a bit high ($35 from CA to WA ground) to me, but I'll reserve judgement until they arrive. I ordered rolls, bags and the zippered ones everyone seems to love. Hopefully it will last me a while!


----------



## daveomak

Smoke Happens said:


> I hope they are all you folks say they are cracked up to be because I ordered a decent amount.


I've probably gone through 300-400 bags from Lisa.....   I am not looking for another supplier....  I am very happy with the quality....  

I am convinced they are better than any other bags on the market today....  

Dave


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

Our January discount code expires today, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through February 28, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM213*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## wes w

I bought the combo rolls a couple months ago.   There was an issue with the discount code.  I emailed Lisa and she returned my email and had the problem fixed within a few hours.   That's what I call service!   

I've been using the small rolls for sausage.   They are awesome!   They seem to pull the air out better then my vac.brand.  

I will be ordering from Lisa again!    Great product, great customer service and  she takes an awesome photo.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Just ordered a couple hundred pint bags for smoked cheese! YUM! thanks for the discount code and the straight forward pricing.

Another site claims FREE SHIPPING...NOT !! cost is just worked into the bag price.

many thanks from

SOB


----------



## smokeamotive

Lisa, I just ordered a new vacmaster 110 and some bags and noticed after placing the order that I had my address wrong. Sent message on the "contact us" page. Hope this is corrected before they ship.


----------



## smokeamotive

WOW !!!!! Now that what I call customer service!!!!!! Just placed an order as stated above, and before I could exit the forum and go to my email Lisa already had my order corrected.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's so hard to find responsive customer service these days (Except for Lisa B and Todd J).  Absolutely Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## daveomak

Smokeamotive said:


> Lisa, I just ordered a new vacmaster 110 and some bags and noticed after placing the order that I had my address wrong. Sent message on the "contact us" page. Hope this is corrected before they ship.


Smokeamotive.....   You do that too !!!!!  I hate it when that happens.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ....


----------



## smokeamotive

Blasted Fat Fingers!


----------



## sqwib

Just ordered the 50 Quart Size Zipper Vacuum Sealer Bags.

Going to try them Out on the trail in a few weeks (homemade MRE's) well sort of, just add water.

Going to try making some Dehydrated Pulled Pork.


----------



## mickey jay

Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm about to order 4 rolls, and noticed we don't have a new discount code for March..  should I wait?

Love the cut to size bags by the way.  I'm in the market though for a new vacuum sealer.  My old foodsaver just isn't cutting it these days.


----------



## wes w

Mickey Jay said:


> Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to order 4 rolls, and noticed we don't have a new discount code for March..  should I wait?
> 
> Love the cut to size bags by the way.  I'm in the market though for a new vacuum sealer.  My old foodsaver just isn't cutting it these days.


Mick, I'm guessing if you go to her site and shoot her an email, tell her your from SMF she would set you up.  I'm sure she will be by at some time this week and post a code.  I'd get in touch with her.  I'm sure she will get back in touch with you before the day is over.   Its not going to ship till tomorrow anyway..... 

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

This winter seems to be flying by! The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through March 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM313*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## handymanstan

This weekend I put a new floor in my Daughters house and her father in law stopped to help.  He is the one raising rabbits.   He told me that the cost of vac bags was killing him so I said hey I know just where you can get a deal.  I sent him a link to Vacuum sealers unlimited last night then sent a PM to Lisa and let her know. She replied in a PM this morning that Bill called her and made a order.  She even gave him the discount.  I will be getting Brownie points for this.  Thank you Lisa for your great service.

Stan


----------



## socal duckie

Just placed my first order can't wait to try these bags! 

Thanks !


----------



## sqwib

Just a follow up on the Zipper Bags.

I've been working on some Back Packing meals for our Backpack Camping trip on the Pinchot Trail in a few weeks.

The other guys going on the trip are out spending a fortune on tasteless MRE's* M*eals *R*eady to *E*at

I figured I'd make my own but lets call them JAW's, *J*ust *A*dd *W*ater, for the acronym lovers because technically they are not ready to eat.

The bags are pretty sturdy and seal very well.

I dehydrated a bunch of different meals then tested them using a cozie reheat method.

The Food is Dehydrated
The food is sealed
water is boiled
bag is opened
water is poured in over the food and resealed
bag is placed in cozie for half an hour to hydrate.
Meal is ready to eat
I only had a few bags blow out on me and its because dried foods can be sharp, especially pastas, to alleviate this issue, sharp foods are placed in a paper bag then the bag is placed in the vac bag and sealed... works great.

Mashed Potatoes













20130304020.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 13, 2013






Bunch of meals













20130304004.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 13, 2013






Spaghetti's













20130304016.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 13, 2013






Oatmeal













20120312018.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 13, 2013






Cozie













20120312069.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 13, 2013


















20120312075.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 13, 2013






I want to point out that this type of sealing is brutal on the bags but they fared pretty well.

So I am very happy with these bags!!!


----------



## lisa b

That's a great idea!  Thanks for all of the photos!

Lisa


----------



## smokinhusker

Great idea!!!! Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## goingcamping

Just ordered the Pro110...thanks for the discount Lisa! I also ordered the 60 pack of bags (various sizes).

I'll report back when it comes and I get to use!

~Brett


----------



## socal duckie

Lisa .....

Got my bags! Thanks

I also shared your info on TheOutdoorsForum.com


----------



## goingcamping

Got my 110 today...tried to seal some 1/2lb bag of almonds....had to reseal 3 of 'em! Tried to seal about 3/4lb of beef jerky...had to reseal 3 times utilizing 2 bags pretty sure it's still not 100% sealed...first impression: It seems if you have irregular food items (?) the bags like to scrunch up and wrinkle; therefore, NOT sealing the bag completely!

Lisa, is this a common problem? Any tips tutorials (other than the basic operating instructions)? I hate to waste bags as they're not exactly free!

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## daveomak

Brett, evening...   Overfilled bags will "wrinkle" at the open end causing air leaks in the creases....  using bigger bags or not overfilling is the only solution I have found...  also sharp bones will poke holes unless wrapped first... nepas has found beef jerky will poke holes also.... he wraps in freezer paper first to prevent poking holes in the bags.....  Oh, 1 more thing.... when sealing, I place a thick book under the bags to bring them up to level with my machine so the bags don't hang down and cause more wrinkles..... 

Dave


----------



## sqwib

Brett not sure of your sealing issue but Dave has some good advice.

Also not sure if the issue is your sealer as you pointed out that you got the "110"

However I will cover some possible sealing issues not related to the sealer itself.

If you are sealing thick bulky (thick) items, you need a good amount of head space as it will wrinkle. You can also try flattening out or layering the foods thinner if possible.

Also as I stated in an earlier post, if you have sealing problems due to puncturing the bag, place foods in a paper lunch bag first then seal.

The following information is related to dry foods only. (Your mileage may vary)

Paper Lunch Bag sleeve and vac-seal bag (Not Lisa's bag, Sorry Lisa)

Oh by the way, don't use a ziploc bag or another vac-seal bag inside, for one its wasteful and two, it doesn't work as well as a cheap paper lunch bag.













20130303033.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 21, 2013






Bag with head space due to bulk package (Not Lisa's bag, Sorry Lisa)













20130303039.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 21, 2013






Shows paper lunch bag doing it's job.













20130303048.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 21, 2013






Flat foods such as oatmeal work fine. (Lisa's Bags)













20130312015.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 21, 2013






Double Seal













20130303045.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 21, 2013






Bulky item to show some minor wrinkling.













20130304014.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 21, 2013






Beef vegetable soup. had a blowout so I used a paper bag.













20130313060.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 21, 2013


















20130313054.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 21, 2013






I have had stuffing mix, blowout these bags, my rule of thumb now is, "dry goes in paper lunch bags", unless its something like mashed potatoes, or oatmeal.













20130304020.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 21, 2013






Closing notes:

These bags are not indestructible so treat them as such
These bags are not magical, so don't expect them to perform better than foodsaver bags
There is a bit of a learning curve with Vac-Sealing in general
These bags work, and are priced fairly
Hopefully this will help.


----------



## goingcamping

SQWIB said:


> Brett not sure of your sealing issue but Dave has some good advice.
> 
> Also not sure if the issue is your sealer as you pointed out that you got the "110"
> 
> 
> However I will cover some possible sealing issues not related to the sealer itself.
> 
> If you are sealing thick bulky (thick) items, you need a good amount of head space as it will wrinkle. You can also try flattening out or layering the foods thinner if possible.
> 
> Also as I stated in an earlier post, if you have sealing problems due to puncturing the bag, place foods in a paper lunch bag first then seal.
> 
> 
> The following information is related to dry foods only. (Your mileage may vary)
> 
> 
> Paper Lunch Bag sleeve and vac-seal bag (Not Lisa's bag, Sorry Lisa)
> Oh by the way, don't use a ziploc bag or another vac-seal bag inside, for one its wasteful and two, it doesn't work as well as a cheap paper lunch bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130303033.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Mar 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag with head space due to bulk package (Not Lisa's bag, Sorry Lisa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130303039.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Mar 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows paper lunch bag doing it's job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130303048.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Mar 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat foods such as oatmeal work fine. (Lisa's Bags)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130312015.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Mar 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Seal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130303045.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Mar 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulky item to show some minor wrinkling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130304014.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Mar 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef vegetable soup. had a blowout so I used a paper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130313060.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Mar 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130313054.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Mar 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had stuffing mix, blowout these bags, my rule of thumb now is, "dry goes in paper lunch bags", unless its something like mashed potatoes, or oatmeal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130304020.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Mar 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closing notes:
> 
> 
> These bags are not indestructible so treat them as such
> These bags are not magical, so don't expect them to perform better than foodsaver bags
> There is a bit of a learning curve with Vac-Sealing in general
> These bags work, and are priced fairly
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will help.





DaveOmak said:


> Brett, evening...   Overfilled bags will "wrinkle" at the open end causing air leaks in the creases....  using bigger bags or not overfilling is the only solution I have found...  also sharp bones will poke holes unless wrapped first... nepas has found beef jerky will poke holes also.... he wraps in freezer paper first to prevent poking holes in the bags.....  Oh, 1 more thing.... when sealing, I place a thick book under the bags to bring them up to level with my machine so the bags don't hang down and cause more wrinkles.....
> 
> Dave



Dave, as always...you're there to watch over us inexperienced noobs...I thank you! Placing something to make the bag level with the elevation of the face of the sealer (that should help a lot!)

SQWUIB,

Thanks for the pointers and tips...after I put everything away, I thought about what I did to contribute to the issue and came to the conclusion...leave more head room (it does say 3" in the instructions). These bags are tough enough as nothing has poked through the backs (jerky nor almonds) it's more the elevation and wrinkling. I'll give it try today and post results?!

Thanks Again Guys...you guys are the best!

~bRett


----------



## lisa b

Thanks, everyone, for giving such great advice.  I would have advised the same thing, but you beat me to it!


----------



## bkleinsmid

Hi Lisa....

I just ordered 2 sizes for game sticks and sausage. Thanks again for your service.

Brad

BTW....... I love the Tehachapi area........used to visits friends down there every summer.


----------



## smokinnbrewin

Will these bags work if you already happen to have Foodsaver vac?  I bought mine last year and would hate to have to buy another. If so I'm in...


----------



## s2k9k

SmokinNBrewin said:


> Will these bags work if you already happen to have Foodsaver vac?  I bought mine last year and would hate to have to buy another. If so I'm in...



Yes, I have a Foodsaver and had problems with the FS bags but since I switched to VSU bags I haven't had any problems! They work Great with my FS unit!


----------



## bluto

Lisa B said:


> *Happy New Year Everybody!*
> 
> I just saw the question regarding the Premium vs. the Economy bags.  Thanks to fpnmf
> for posting the link that explains the mystery.
> 
> There is no difference in MIL in the bags.  The Premium bags have a strip of mesh running up the center of one side of the bag (the patented VacStrip), that vacuums more efficiently than a regular full textured bag, like FoodSaver or our Economy Full Mesh bags.  They also draw less liquid out of the bag, because the liquid has to be pulled to the center before it can exit the bag, and liquid weighs more than air, so by the time the liquid is drawn to the center strip, most of the air is already out of the bag. The Premium bags cost about $.01 - $.02 more per bag.
> 
> I hope all of my friends on this forum have a healthy and happy 2013.
> 
> Lisa



Hey Lisa, I have a question, do the Economy bags have one side that has the mesh loose like the strip on the Premium bags, or is the entire side mesh, like a FS or your zipper bags.  The reason I ask, is I've had a bad time with the premium bags losing their seal somehow.  They seal up fine, but over a couple weeks in the fridge or freezer, I'll find the bags have leaked air into them.  I've experienced this multiple times with everything from boneless pork chops, chicken breasts, even a boneless pork butt.  I have not experienced this with a FS bag, nor your zipper bags.  I'm about to place an order for more zipper bags, but so far the Premium bags, while initially appear to do great, I've had issues with them, so I'm wondering how the Economy bags are built.  I'm still going to use your zipper bags, but for the rolls, if your economy bags are equal to the FS roll build, I'd rather give my money to you than FS.  Thx, Bluto.


----------



## lisa b

Hi Bluto,

The Economy bags are similar to the FoodSaver bags in that there is no loose mesh.

If your bags are coming loose, I am thinking that you're not getting a good seal. With any vacuum bag, if you're sealing something a little wet and there is moisture between the layers of plastic where the seal is being applied, it is always a good idea to set the seal time longer, so the heat can really get through the moisture and effectively seal the plastic together.

I hope that helps.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## bluto

Lisa B said:


> Hi Bluto,
> 
> The Economy bags are similar to the FoodSaver bags in that there is no loose mesh.
> 
> If your bags are coming loose, I am thinking that you're not getting a good seal. With any vacuum bag, if you're sealing something a little wet and there is moisture between the layers of plastic where the seal is being applied, it is always a good idea to set the seal time longer, so the heat can really get through the moisture and effectively seal the plastic together.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks!
> Lisa



I'm pretty sure what happened is the 11.5" rolls I got from you had wrinkles in them that I could not get completely flat for sealing.  The bag material itself seemed to be wrinkled as it was rolled, so they just weren't going away, no matter what I did.  I haven't had the issue with your 8" rolls, just the wider ones.  Unfortunately my FS is not adjustable for the seal time, otherwise I'd try that.  I've had to seal/reseal many due to the wrinkled material, but there is only so much I could do, some wrinkles just wouldn't come out.


----------



## lisa b

Please let me know your "real" name and I'll get another roll out to you.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## s2k9k

Lisa B said:


> Please let me know your "real" name and I'll get another roll out to you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa



More Great customer service!!! :2thumbs:


----------



## Bearcarver

I'd like to finally make a pretty good sized order of bags.

The last discount code I found expired on March 31.

Is there a current code?

Bear


----------



## s2k9k

Bearcarver said:


> I'd like to finally make a pretty good sized order of bags.
> The last discount code I found expired on March 31.
> 
> Is there a current code?
> 
> 
> Bear



Here you go Bear, it was posted on a different thread:


*Hi everyone,

It's time for the April discount code for all Smoking Meat Forum members....

Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.

Just enter SM413 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied. This code is good through April 30,2013.

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 

Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com*


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Much, S2K !!!

Bear


----------



## smoker21

Hey all,

Have you tried the "ziplock" vacuum bags?  I just saw some a Cabela's, a box of 100 quart size for $20.00 and was wondering.

JD


----------



## bluto

Lisa B said:


> Please let me know your "real" name and I'll get another roll out to you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa






S2K9K said:


> More Great customer service!!! :2thumbs:



Indeed!


----------



## Bearcarver

I finally made my order.

Used the code & it worked good.

Great prices!!!

Shame the shipping is so much.

Order was $354.65, but $50.59 was shipping.

Bear


----------



## smoker21

Hey all,

Have you tried the "ziplock" vacuum bags? I just saw some a Cabela's, a box of 100 quart size for $20.00 and was wondering.

JD


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoker21 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Have you tried the "ziplock" vacuum bags? I just saw some a Cabela's, a box of 100 quart size for $20.00 and was wondering.
> 
> JD


I haven't but I was seriously thinking about ordering some.

But then I figured I would only use it for snacking meats that I eat some & put the rest in fridge.

Then I figured the way I've been doing it is fine-----I just cut one end open, take out what I want, and fold the open end up, and either wrap a rubber band around it or use a binder clip on it. Then stick it in the fridge until the next grab.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Got my bags & rolls order about Noon today.

I like the way the bags come in individual boxes of 100. Very Handy!!

Bear


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

The weather is warming up and more people are outside smoking! The April discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through May 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM513*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 







Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## sqwib

Smoker21 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Have you tried the "ziplock" vacuum bags? I just saw some a Cabela's, a box of 100 quart size for $20.00 and was wondering.
> 
> JD





Smoker21 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Have you tried the "ziplock" vacuum bags? I just saw some a Cabela's, a box of 100 quart size for $20.00 and was wondering.
> 
> JD


Yes read post #81, I used them on our backpacking trip for dehydrated meals.

Dinner - Buffalo Chicken and Rice, Lisa's bag is in between the canteen and stove, the bags worked out real good,













20130322144.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 2, 2013






Bags were ripped open (there's a little tear notch), boiling water was added, bag was zipped up and placed in a cozy for 20 minutes or so.













20130322171.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 2, 2013


----------



## bluto

Lisa B said:


> Please let me know your "real" name and I'll get another roll out to you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa



Hey Lisa, I received the replacement rolls yesterday, they look much better, thanks for the fantastic customer service!

Robert


----------



## kofseattle

Thanks for the discount code, just ordered the VacMaster Pro 305. Looking forward to having a real sealer, looks like a really nice unit. ~Tater


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Any of our bags that say “FoodSaver/Seal a Meal” will work with your machine.  It has a 12” seal bar, so the only thing you can't use is the 15” wide rolls and bags.

I greatly prefer the Premium bags/rolls.  They draw less liquid from the bag and seal a little faster.  The Economy product is very similar to the FoodSaver bags/rolls. They are good, too;  I just prefer the Premium.  I’ll put links to both.  Please don’t forget to use the discount code again if you order.

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal-Premium-Bags-Rolls_c17.htm

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal-Economy-Bags-Rolls_c31.htm

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## sidpost

I've joined the club with a 305 and some premium bags.  Looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## 1beezer

I bought 2 premium rolls, individual premium quart size bags and individual  premium gallon size bags a few months back. I just started using the gallon size and find them very hard to work with. Getting them into my Foodsaver is the problem. There is a curl at the end that doesn't want to lay right and I found if I trim them down with a scissors they seem to work better. Is this a common problem with the gallon size?


----------



## lisa b

Hi 1beezer,

No, I've never heard of that before.  Let me know if you keep having problems with them.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## Bearcarver

1beezer said:


> I bought 2 premium rolls, individual premium quart size bags and individual  premium gallon size bags a few months back. I just started using the gallon size and find them very hard to work with. Getting them into my Foodsaver is the problem. There is a curl at the end that doesn't want to lay right and I found if I trim them down with a scissors they seem to work better. Is this a common problem with the gallon size?


Does this happen right away, or does it start to happen after doing 8 or 9 seals within a few minutes??

Bear


----------



## daveomak

1beezer said:


> I bought 2 premium rolls, individual premium quart size bags and individual  premium gallon size bags a few months back. I just started using the gallon size and find them very hard to work with. Getting them into my Foodsaver is the problem. There is a curl at the end that doesn't want to lay right and I found if I trim them down with a scissors they seem to work better. Is this a common problem with the gallon size?


beezer, morning.....  I had that problem also....  The strip in the middle of the bag seems to make it curl in storage.... I have found, 6-10 bags at a time and flip them... alternating layers....  curl up, curl down etc and then they will rest into a flat position.....   I think the original plastic wrap they come in, adds to the curl.....  remove the original plastic wrap and store them like I described above and all will be OK......   I think the wrap shrinks or is too tight and puts the curl in the bags....  .....


----------



## 1beezer

I only did 2 seals Bearcarver. I'll give that a shot Dave. Thank you Linda.


----------



## smoker21

So I smoked some sharp Cheddar, Gouda and Havarti and put 4-5 ounce pieces in the Zipper bags I got from Cabela's.  I must say the bags sealed well and the zippers work well also.

Very happy with my find.

JD

<<Originally Posted by *Smoker21*  




Hey all,

Have you tried the "ziplock" vacuum bags? I just saw some a Cabela's, a box of 100 quart size for $20.00 and was wondering.>>


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

Summer is upon us! The May discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through June 30, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM613*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

Happy 4th of July! 







  *We should all realize that we live free because of the sacrifices of our brave men and women in our military.*

The June discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through July 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM713*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## edmartin

Hey guys, these bags are absolutely great. Yes I have ordered them and had them shipped to Mississauga, Ontario, Canada. You can't beat the price, or the discount by being a member of this forumn. Be smart, get the premium and order by the case.


----------



## anubis14

Hi,

Is there a chance to get a new coupon code?


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

It feels like summer just began, and now it's winding down for me.  My kids are all going back to school next week.

The July discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through August 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM813*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## Bearcarver

Hi Lisa!!

That big order I got from you is working out Great !!!

And Smokey still plays in the box----Best box he ever had !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## lisa b

Hi Bear!

Great to know!  My cats go crazy when I get a couple of pallets of bags delivered here.  There are literally about 60 or 70 large boxes for them to play in.  I almost hate to clean it up.

Take care,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

The kids are back in school, and I'm just waiting for the weather to cool down a little.

The August discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through September 30, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM913*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## msbackwoods

Just tried to put in code and received the following error.  Please advise if I have entered incorrectly.

We've found the best discount possible using the coupons you entered. We discard the coupon that did not increase your discount: SM913


----------



## voodoochile

how do vacmaster machines compare to the weston brand ?


----------



## lisa b

I answered that in a private message to you, but I'll do it again here.

I don't know if the machines are better or worse, but I do know that the customer service is far superior at VacMaster.  I was approved by Weston to be a distributor, but I opted out because they weren't answering my telephone calls.  I reasoned that if they weren't willing to call me back, and I order by the pallet, how would they handle a technical question from one of my customers, who owns one machine.

That is my honest opinion. Please contact me if you have any further questions.


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

I'm sorry that it's taken me so long to get back to you.  My dad is critically ill in a hospital and I've been spending most of my time there.

The coupon will only work for FoodSaver type bags, rolls, and machines, not on commercial processing/sealing equipment.  Please let me know if it isn't working on those types of products.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## driedstick

Lisa B said:


> .  My dad is critically ill in a hospital and I've been spending most of my time there.


Lisa - I hope your dad gets well soon.

quick question, the gold back bags (8 x 12 Clear / Gold Vacuum Pouches - Box of 100) will these give any kind of a off taste to the foods told the wife they would not but she wanted me to double check with you we will be doing cheese for gifts this season. also do you have any tags for these like to and from ???? that we could get from you.???/


----------



## jeffnj

I've done the book idea, and that works great.

I found another trick that works well for me when I have bulky items - after i put the top of the bag in the 110, i gently tug the sides of the bag right next to the sealer to remove any 'wrinkles' that may have formed, then seal.  Has worked well for me so far...


----------



## daveomak

driedstick said:


> Lisa B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  My dad is critically ill in a hospital and I've been spending most of my time there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa - I hope your dad gets well soon.
> 
> quick question, the gold back bags (8 x 12 Clear / Gold Vacuum Pouches - Box of 100) will these give any kind of a off taste to the foods told the wife they would not but she wanted me to double check with you we will be doing cheese for gifts this season. also do you have any tags for these like to and from ???? that we could get from you.???/
Click to expand...

driedstick, afternoon.......   These bags are commercial bags.....  the same ones you see in the refer case at the store...   Food Safe etc.   approved be NSF....   or what ever alphabet agency......


----------



## driedstick

DaveOmak said:


> driedstick, afternoon.......   These bags are commercial bags.....  the same ones you see in the refer case at the store...   Food Safe etc.   approved be NSF....   or what ever alphabet agency......


Thanks that's what I thought also, just the better half wanted me to "Double Check" with them, Thanks Dave.

Steve


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Unfortunately, my dad passed away at the age of 89.  He was in relatively good health and had a clear mind until near the end. We miss him, but are grateful for his long life that he is no longer suffering the effects of heart failure.

Our gold/clear bags will not affect the flavor of your food.  I sell them by the thousands to food manufacturers.

I don't sell any sort of labels.  I have purchased labels for my own use on Ebay.  If you look around, you can find some great prices.

Take care,

Lisa


----------



## rich-

Hi Lisa, So sorry to hear of your dads passing.

I'm probably a dollar short and a day late but I just a few minutes ago ordered some sealer bags from your sight, but didn't know where to look or find your coupon code. if there is away to apply the code, my order  invoice # is 0000011386.

This is my first time to order replacement bags, The Bags i have used up are the ones you helped me order when i ordered and bought my 140 sealer machine. next time I will know better and find any codes before I order bags, But any help you can do is appreciated.

Than you, Rich-


----------



## lisa b

Hi Rich,

Thank you for your kind words.

I will be happy to credit back your 10%.  Thanks so much for your purchase!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

Hunting season and cooler weather is here.  I hope that everyone is enjoying a good start to autumn.

The September discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through October 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1013*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## smoker21

Sorry to hear about your dad Lisa.

JD


----------



## boykjo

Thanks Lisa.. Just ordered a case of rolls....... will save me in the long run...... almost 50% from the rolls I get in wallyworld

[h3]Items[/h3]
QtyItem #DescriptionPrice EachTotal194415111.5 inch x 20 foot Premium rolls - Case of 12$79.95$79.95


Subtotal:$79.95Less Coupon  SM1013:($8.00)Subtotal:$71.95Tax :$0.00Shipping (FedEx Ground[emoji]174[/emoji])  & Handling:$15.32Total:$87.27Balance Due:$0.00

Thanks

Joe


----------



## boykjo

Just got them the other day.... That's a mess load of rolls... 12 rolls 20 feet each....  Should last me a little while......













IMG_0944.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 16, 2013


----------



## lisa b

I'm glad I could save you money!  That's how I got into this business.  I was tired of being ripped off every time I went to buy FoodSaver vacuum sealer bags and rolls.  

Thank you,

Lisa

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## plj

deer season is here and I'm running low on bags, so based on the many happy campers here I placed a small order to see how your bags are.

Thanks for the discount,

and many thanks for not marking up the shipping! (I hate marked up shipping!)


----------



## mike johnson

Put my order in today. Thanks for the discount code. 300 bags on the way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .


----------



## lisa b

Thanks!


----------



## samuel trachet

Lisa--

          Thank you for offering such a great deal on the replacement vacuum bags. I have read everones high praises of your company and products. I look forward to receiving my order. Thank you also for the discount. Amazing deal! Blessings!!


----------



## alelover

Just ordered 150 bags. Can't beat it.


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

The October discount code is expiring, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum friends the *new discount code*. It's  the middle of hunting season, and I know a lot of people do more vacuum sealing now than other times of the year. *The new code is valid through November 30**, 2013.*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1113*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies, meat grinders, sausage stuffers, etc. 

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

It's hard to believe that Thanksgiving has already passed and the holidays are upon us. We are super busy shipping out vacuum sealing machines and bags for the holidays.

The November discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through December 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1213*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## 1beezer

Thank you Lisa.

I was wondering if you have the bags that are on a roll and the roll is sealed down the middle so you can make the bags to length, put an item in each side, and then seal. Let's say I put a half pound of smoked cheese in each side and then when I want a block I just tear one side off. I got a roll like this with my Foodsaver and just ran out. If you don't I think the pint size would work.


----------



## lisa b

Hi There,

No, we don't have bags that are made that way, although you can cut the Ecomomy Full Mesh bags or rolls down the middle and manually make the seal.

Thanks for asking,

Lisa


----------



## boykjo

Been using the rolls with awesome results.. They seal better than the food saver bags...Thanks again lisa


----------



## daveomak

I needed long skinny bags yesterday for Costco hot dogs....   ended up cutting the 12" wide roll about 8" long.... worked well .......   
Especially in my pro 140 by vacmaster... new to me machine.... that machine is sooooo cool....


----------



## 1beezer

Lisa B said:


> Hi There,
> 
> No, we don't have bags that are made that way, although you can cut the Ecomomy Full Mesh bags or rolls down the middle and manually make the seal.
> 
> Thanks for asking,
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for the reply and info Lisa.


----------



## papap

Can not get sm1213 code to work.


----------



## daveomak

papap said:


> Can not get sm1213 code to work.


Try capitalizing SM1213.....


----------



## papap

Maybe it is because they are on sale already?   Trying to order some 10x13 bags


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

The discount code only works on the FoodSaver type bags.  I'm sorry about that.  I wish that I had 10% in the chamber bags to give away.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## papap

No problem.  Thanks


----------



## lisa b

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

I want to wish everyone a very happy New Year.  I hope that the coming year is filled with good things for you and your families.

The December discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through January 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1113*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## daveomak

Thank you Lisa.....

Dave


----------



## rich-

Thank You Lisa,

Just before Christmas I placed an order for a case of the 8" X 20' rolls and I used SM1213 I think,

I hope that is close to being right. No Matter if it isn't.

Hope you had a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year

Rich-


----------



## lisa b

Hi Rich,

Let me know your last name, and I can make sure you got the discount.  If not, I can send you a credit.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## rich-

Lisa that is mighty nice of you,

My full name is Richard Hoefer

Thank You so very much

Rich-


----------



## driedstick

Lisa B said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> Let me know your last name, and I can make sure you got the discount.  If not, I can send you a credit.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lisa


WOW what great service huh!!!!!


----------



## lsquared

Thanks Lisa!!

Great products and great service.


----------



## lisa b

Hi Rich,

Your credit has been applied and you will see a refund on your credit card statement.

Thanks for letting me assist!  I hope that you enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Lisa


----------



## Victor

Lisa,

I'm looking at the Vac Pro 260. I have never owned a sealing machine before.

Will this machine, or any other, reseal the packer bag that comes with a brisket?

I always open my brisket bag, and pour in liquids to tenderize and/or marinate. Then, I have been using heavy duty paper clip clamps to seal the bag somewhat.

It would be wonderful to be able to just lay the bag in the refrigerator without having to balance the brisket in hopes of it not falling over and creating a huge mess in the refrigerator.


----------



## lisa b

Hi Victor,

You can reseal the bag with the Pro 260.  You just can't vacuum it, because the bag you're describing doesn't have texture inside.  You need the texture to draw out the air. 

If you lay the bag across the seal bar and just push the "seal" button, it will apply a heat seal without a vacuum.  The seal bar is 12" long, so that's the maximum bag width that it can seal.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## Victor

Lisa,

Thanks for the feedback. That will work for me. I think I'm sold. Now, I won't be so worried about getting chewed out by the missus for a spilled bag in the fridge.

It looks like your'e the bag lady here. So, I'll be getting with you before long.


----------



## lisa b

I'll take bag lady as a compliment.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## kingfishcam

after reading several good reports about the vac  master and the service from this company I placed my first order!


----------



## jrp

Just placed my first order with you. Very much looking forward to comparing your bags with the Foodsaver branded bags.

Thank you for your support of this site.

Jim Priebe


----------



## lisa b

You're very welcome.  I really enjoy participating in this site.

Lisa


----------



## kingfishcam

I received my order very fast!  Cant wait to try it out tomorrow on my 25 pounds of jerky.


----------



## bluebombersfan

WOW,  I just got my mini box the other day.  These bags are by far the best I have used!!  My only problem was I wish I would have ordered a bigger box~!!!


----------



## jrp

Got my order yesterday. Very pleased.


----------



## reelduel

Lisa B said:


> You're very welcome.  I really enjoy participating in this site.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa does your 10% discount apply to the VacMaster vp112?


----------



## lisa b

ReelDuel said:


> Lisa does your 10% discount apply to the VacMaster vp112?


Hello,

No, unforunately, it doesn't.  I don't even have 10% in it to give away, unfortunately.  I believe that at $539.99, I have the lowest price on the internet and I ship for free.

Have a great weekend,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone,

I hope that 2014 has gotten off to a good start for you and that the coming year is filled with great barbecue!

The January discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through February 28, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM214*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## thatcho

Woo Hoo, Just place my order for a vac260 and bags! Just in time for a trip to Sam's Club.


----------



## doctordun

Just tried the latest discount code and received a message that the available discounted price was already low, so the discount coupon was rejected.

I was  looking to get the gallon of Vacuum Oil for  my VP215. I assume there is a minimum purchase or something?

I need some bags as well and was just trying out the code.

Free shipping would be even better, if that is ever available?


----------



## daveomak

I could be mistaken but I believe Lisa's discounts apply to home vac bags and home vac machines...  The commercial stuff is already discounted....     

Dave


----------



## doctordun

That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone,

Are you ready for the March discount code?  I thought so! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through March 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM314*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*90% OFF SALE ON EVERYTHING ON THE SITE!!!!!*

*Yes, that's an April Fool's Day joke.  *

*However, I am very happy to offer my Smoking Meat Forum friends a discount off of our already discounted products. And, that's **NO** joke!*

The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through April 30, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM414*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## pc farmer

I ordered some bags yesterday.

How to order a vacuum sealer soon.


----------



## spresso

I just received my bags, they work just as well as the original.

Lisa and Co were nice when I ordered the bags. I had a problem with my credit card and I called at an ungodly hour and they answered the phone and completed the order by phone.

Great service, really!

their credit card provider may have some issues as I don't have any problems with any other online purchases....

Zed


----------



## alelover

Great people to deal with. I get all my bags from them.


----------



## jwmiser85

Just placed my first order.  I saved quite a bit over buying them local even with the shipping.  Looking forward to trying these out!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello!*

*We are now carrying a line of heavy-duty, puncture resistant bags that will work with all countertop suction vacuum sealing machines, like FoodSaver, Seal-A-Meal, VacMaster, Cabela's, and Weston.  *

*We will be carrying them in assorted sizes.  Right now, we only have quart bags, but in a couple of weeks, I'll be receiving my gallon and pint bags, too. *

*I've made a video to show the bags:*



*Let me know what you think!*

*Thanks,*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*DISCOUNT CODE FOR MAY*​*Hi Everyone,  *

The April discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through May 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM514*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*Be sure to check out our new heavy-duty, puncture-resistant bags*

*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*SAVE **$$$** ON VACUUM SEALING BAGS*​*Hi Everyone,  *

The weather is finally warm after a crazy winter, and it's time to get outside and enjoy the weather with friends and family.

The May discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through June 30, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM614*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*Be sure to check out our new heavy-duty, puncture-resistant bags*

*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*Hello!*

*I hope that everyone had a nice Labor Day weekend.  We spent Labor Day barbecuing with friends and swimming in the pool.*

*The August discount code has expired.  Here is a new one for September.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM914**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*The September discount code has expired.  Here is a new one for October.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1014**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I can't believe that Thanksgiving is just around the corner and that hunting season is open in every state.*

*It's time for the November discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1114**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## bertman

Alright, I'm going to give these a try. If they can clean up my language compared to when I use the FS bags, it will be worth it! Just finished my order.


----------



## pc farmer

bertman said:


> Alright, I'm going to give these a try. If they can clean up my language compared to when I use the FS bags, it will be worth it! Just finished my order.



You won't be sorry.   Top quality bags.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Christmas is coming and hunting season is in full swing. I've been really busy filling orders, but I always remember my friends on this forum.*

*It's time for the December discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1214**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I'm excited to tell you about the new vacuum sealers from VacMaster.  If you want to spoil yourself with a commercial grade, all stainless sealer, I've got two new machines to tell you about.*

*The Pro 350 is all stainless steel and has storage for a 50' roll and a roll cutter.  It has a super wide 5mm seal strip, clear lid for proper bag placement, and a vacuum fan to keep the motor cool, so you can seal lots of bags at a time:*

*PRO 350  (click here to view)*

*The Pro 380 is a monster all stainless steel and has storage for a 50' roll and a roll cutter.  It has a 16" SEAL BAR that isn't found anywhere else. It has a super wide 5mm seal strip, clear lid for proper bag placement, and a vacuum fan to keep the motor cool, so you can seal lots of bags at a time:*

*PRO 380  (click here to view)*

*I'm offering FREE SHIPPING on these two machines for a limited time, so if you want to get these before Christmas, now is the time to save money and get a beautiful new sealer.*

*Thanks for your business,*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

*It's time for the January discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM115**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Hunting season is over and we are looking forward to warmer spring weather!*

*It's time for the February discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM215**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## culpepersmoke

Thanks Lisa for being a sponsor of the forum. I ordered sealer rolls for my food saver. Order was shipped right away and I think the rolls are better than what I was using and I'm saving almost 50%.

I'll be ordering again.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*With all the cold weather, it's hard to believe that it will soon(?) be Spring.  *

*It's time for the March discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM315**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We are now carrying** MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click **HERE** to see.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM415**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I am excited to introduce our newest machine. It combines a chamber sealer with a suction sealer. You get the best of both worlds. *

*You can seal any length item in the suction section, along with liquids in the chamber vacuum portion!*

*Check out the details here:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....tion-Chamber-Suction-Vacuum-Sealer-876550.htm*

*Thanks again for all of your business,*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM515**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*

b(24, 24, 24); margin:0px; padding:0px"> 

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Happy Independence Day!  *






*I hope that you spent it enjoying our freedom with your family and friends! *

*It's time for the July discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM715**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## boykjo

Thanks lisa... I'm on my last roll....time to re order

Joe


----------



## vwaldoguy

So do these bags work well with the Foodsaver machines?  I have some other generic bags from another company, but not very much air is being sucked out of them.  They seal OK, but the machine doesn't suck very much air out of these generic bags.  I'm looking for a bag that works just like the Foodsaver bags.  Thanks.


----------



## chilefarmer

Yes sir, these bags work great in food saver. Been using them for years. And you can't beat the price or the service. CF


----------



## pineywoods

vwaldoguy said:


> So do these bags work well with the Foodsaver machines?  I have some other generic bags from another company, but not very much air is being sucked out of them.  They seal OK, but the machine doesn't suck very much air out of these generic bags.  I'm looking for a bag that works just like the Foodsaver bags.  Thanks.


The bags from Lisa are all I use with my Foodsavers. I buy the pre made ones it makes for much less strain on the machine basically half the seals of using rolls


----------



## vwaldoguy

Thanks guys, will place an order next week.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*It's time for the August discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM815**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Labor Day weekend is here and it's time to break out the smoker.  I hope that you all have a safe and happy holiday weekend.*

*Here is the September discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM915**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Our weather has finally started to cool down and hunting season is underway in most parts of our country.  I hope that you are all enjoying the season.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1015**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello Everyone,

*We are clearing inventory in our warehouse to make room for more stock, so we need to move gallon bags!*

*GALLON BAG BLOW-OUT SALE*

*SAVE 20%** ON ALL FULL MESH GALLON BAGS*

*FOR YOUR FOODSAVER, CABELA'S, WESTON & VACMASTER COUNTERTOP SUCTION SEALERS*

*USE THE CODE **SMOKIN20 **TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT*

*Please remember that this discount only applies to gallon bags.*

*CLICK HERE TO SHOP: http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Gallon-Bags_c46.htm*

*When they're gone, they're gone.*

*We will be previewing new products soon! Stay tuned!*

*Thanks again for all of your business.*  

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*Many of you have asked me for a great quality, more economical vacuum sealer, so here it is:*

*The Weston Profession Advantage Vacuum Sealer!  *

*Rugged vacuum pump*
*Fan cooled motor for longer vacuum sessions without overheating*
*Easy-to-use control panel*
*Marinating mode with two different marinating options*
*Accessory mode for canisters*
*Manual seal mode for delicate items*
*Limited time free shipping.*

*Click here for more information!*

*Thank you so much for all of your support.  I truly appreciate your business.*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello Everyone,

*We are clearing inventory in our warehouse to make room for more stock, so we need to move quart and gallon bags!*

*BLOW-OUT SALE*

*SAVE 20%*  *ON ALL FULL MESH BAGS & ROLLS*

*FOR YOUR FOODSAVER, CABELA'S, WESTON & VACMASTER COUNTERTOP SUCTION SEALERS*

*USE THE CODE*  *SMOKIN20*  *TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT*

*CLICK HERE TO SHOP:**  http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Full-Mesh-Vacuum-Sealer-Bags_c44.htm*

*When they're gone, they're gone.*

*Thanks again for all of your business.*   

Lisa


----------



## bentley

Your website rejects the Smokin20 discount code for some reason


----------



## daveomak

Quart and gallon ONLY !!  Full mesh bags and rolls....


We are clearing inventory in our warehouse to make room for more stock, so we need to move* quart and gallon bags*!

 BLOW-OUT SALE

SAVE 20% ON ALL *FULL MESH BAGS & ROLLS*

FOR YOUR FOODSAVER, CABELA'S, WESTON & VACMASTER COUNTERTOP SUCTION SEALERS

USE THE CODE SMOKIN20 TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT

CLICK HERE TO SHOP: http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Full-Mesh-Vacuum-Sealer-Bags_c44.htm

* 

When they're gone, they're gone.*





Thanks again for all of your business.


----------



## bentley

I tried several time to purchase several sizes of your* FULL MESH BAGS & ROLLS. Code rejected not a problem your prices are good anyway. Thanks *


----------



## humdinger

Just order two rolls and the code worked on the first try. Not sure if it matters, but I entered the code just as it is written, in all CAPS. "SMOKIN20"


----------



## mrchaos101

Still have free shipping?
[h2]VacMaster Pro 350?[/h2]
I live in a RURAL area. I will order bags from you as well, BUT I need to know....if I get in a bind can I run to town and buy a box of FoodSaver bags from Walmart to bail me out....and know that this system will work?


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Yes, absolutely any textured vacuum bag will work, ie, FoodSaver, Seal a Meal, etc.

(But mine are 60% less expensive.) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that you all had a nice Thanksgiving.  We are looking forward to spending our Christmas with our family.  I hope that you all have a very Merry Christmas!*

*I have a discount code for December, so you can vacuum seal all of your holiday leftovers, in addition to your smoked ribs, brisket, etc. *

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1215**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am excited to announce a completely new line of bags and rolls for your countertop vacuum sealer.  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.**  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## bmaddox

@Lisa B  are the new bags rated for sous vide and boiling?


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

The new bags perform fine in sous vide and gentle boiling applications.... Just like the other ones.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## mrchaos101

0000022797 is my order number.

I diddidn't get a discount or free shipping :( Just ordered machine and bags.


----------



## lisa b

Hi Timothy,

I will refund 10% off the rolls back to your credit card.  (In order to get the discount, you have to enter the code.)

The machine is shipping for free.  The rolls have shipping charges.  We don't mark it up, we just pass it along.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I hope that all of you have a happy and healthy 2016 with lots of BBQ and fun with friends and family.*

*Here is your January discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM116**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!**  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## sqwib

ABSOLUTELY Loving the Pint Bags... perfect for dogs and sliced meats, I have been buying Chubbs at Restuarant Depot and slicing for Mom, Sis and my brother.

Also been experimenting with marinating dogs and other sliced meats with hot sauce, BBQ sauce and other things.

The sealed dogs are great for camping trips, I just drop in water and simmer for 10 or 15 minutes...no cleanup.

Roast beef and Gravy, Turkey and Gravy, Salisbury Steaks, Spaghettis and Meatballs all ready to be heated in hot water.

I have even done Cheeseburgers and Sausage boil in the bag on my backpacking trips with great results.

Burgers, beans, Omelets, Turkey Ghoulash all ready to be heated in hot water.

Sorry Lisa, some of these photos are older and are foodsaver bags, that I had on hand before I switched to your bags, just wanted to show folks what I'm using the sealer for..






Pork Roll (Lisa's Pint Bags)











Diablo Hot sauce and Sweet Baby Rays Pork Roll











Scrapple






Beef Ribs from Prime Rib
​







Boil in Bag Cheeseburger, Camping Food.
TIP: If using cheese, try to layer something like, peppers, spinach or a piece of tortilla shell to name a few on top of the cheese so it slides out with less mess after boiling.











Boil in Bag, Sausage and Peppers, Camping Food.
 




 





These are Lisa's Zip Loc bags that I used for canoeing in the winter.







Cant be too safe.







Zip Bags , dehydrated Back Packing meals.


----------



## aeroforce100

Great ideas, SQUIB.


----------



## jrp

Just placed a new order. Thanks for your continued great service.


----------



## kimkfisher

Getting ready to place another order for these great bags. Is there a current discount code?


----------



## okie362

Was wondering the same.  Bout time for me to restock as well.


----------



## wolfman1955

I sent Lisa B a pm inquiring about the Feb. code. I need some things also!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Good news!**  The VacMaster Pro 350 vacuum sealer is back in stock.  Due to high demand, the manufacturer ran out of these machines, but they came in yesterday.  We'll be shipping all of our back orders this next week.  You can see that machine here:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm*

*Thank you to all for your business and friendship.  I have spoken to many people on this forum, and you guys are the best. *

*Here is your February discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM216**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## kimkfisher

Tried to place an order with the code *SM216. *Get error "*Coupon code: SM216 is invalid. Please try again or contact us*". I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## okie362

Placed my order a couple days ago and the code worked fine.

Thank you VERY much.


----------



## texun1

Hi Lisa,

I also tried to enter an order and the code will not work.

Thanks


----------



## sandhillsbilly

It just worked for me.


----------



## lisa b

The discount code works for FoodSaver style bags, rolls, and canisters.  If you're ordering chamber bags, it doesn't work.  If I gave 10% discounts on those bags, I would lose money selling the products.  I always try to keep my prices as low as possible, so you get great quality at a very reasonable price.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## pc farmer

Just some info.   I tried to order vac strip bags and couldnt.   I e mailed Lisa, she sayed they quit carrying them.  The ultra bags took their place 

So I will give a review on the ultra bags.   They sound great.

PS.   I got a reply within 5 mins when i emailed them.

Thanks Lisa


----------



## lisa b

The VacStrip bags were manufactured by VacMaster, who discontinued that line of bags.  I now sell bags that are heavier weight and have deep vacuum grooves on one side of the bag -- for a rapid vacuum -- and a smooth side on the other, for clarity and a nice product display for people who sell their products.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

If you ever wonder how pork sausage is made....


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Easter is right around the corner, which means (hopefully) warmer weather is, too.  We can all BBQ without freezing outside!*

*Here is your March discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM316**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Things are happening here at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  I am developing a new website that will allow me to be more flexible in my discounts, promotions, etc.  Hopefully, it will be up in the next couple of months.  Until then....*

*Here is your April discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM416**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*It's May and summer is right around the corner, although you wouldn't be able to tell that in my neck of the woods.  It's still too cold for me to start my garden.  However, in anticipation of warmer weather....*

*Here is your Maydiscount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM516**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Warm weather is has finally made it's appearance here in the Sierra Mountains of California where I live, and summer is right around the corner.  I hope that you all enjoy your long summer evenings of BBQ.*

*Here is your June discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM616**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone had a great weekend celebrating our country's independence!  I hope that you all enjoy your long summer evenings of BBQ.*

*Here is your July discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM716**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that you're all having a great summer!*

*Here is your August discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM816**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I don't know about you, but I am definitely looking forward to cooler days and nights.  Hopefully, we will all soon be enjoying brisk fall days.*

*Here is your September discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM916**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I'm sorry that it took me so long to get the new discount code to you.  Hunting season is here, and it's the busiest time of year here.  *

*Here is your October/November discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1116**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## wvuarmyeng

Just placed my order can't wait to get it!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I'm sorry that it took me so long to get the new discount code to you.  I'm super busy this time of year!  *

*Here is your November/December discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1216**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## rw willy

Got my resupply of bags.

Thanks & Merry Christmas


----------



## okie362

Just placed an order for a new machine.  Thank you Lisa for the quick return call and the information I needed to make a decision.

Regards and Happy New Year!

Rick


----------



## lisa b

Thank you so much! Happy New Year!


----------



## browneyesvictim

Lisa B said:


> Thank you so much! Happy New Year!


Hi Lisa! Looking to place an order. Are you offering a new code for the new year?

Thank you

Erik


----------



## okie362

New machine arrived today and I wanted to thank you for the packaging.  Fedex called and let me know they were on their way so I could pick it up at the gate (I live out in the country and the Fedex guy is a friend that's scared of dogs).  All was well with the delivery as James is always careful with my stuff,  We sat it on the hood of my Jeep and I headed back to the house.  Hit a hole and the box slid off and hit the ground.  After my verbal assault on my own intelligence quotient I put the box back on the Jeep and cursed myself on to the house assuming I'd have to turn around and order replacement parts at the very least.

Much to my delight, I opened the box to find a perfectly intact unit in a box surrounded by foam inside another box filled with foam.  Unpacked it and sat it on the table to do a test run.  I don't think the unit even knew it hit the ground.  Worked perfectly and not a scratch or dent to be found.

Thank you Lisa!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Okie362 said:


> New machine arrived today and I wanted to thank you for the packaging.  Fedex called and let me know they were on their way so I could pick it up at the gate (I live out in the country and the Fedex guy is a friend that's scared of dogs).  All was well with the delivery as James is always careful with my stuff,  We sat it on the hood of my Jeep and I headed back to the house.  Hit a hole and the box slid off and hit the ground.  After my verbal assault on my own intelligence quotient I put the box back on the Jeep and cursed myself on to the house assuming I'd have to turn around and order replacement parts at the very least.
> 
> Much to my delight, I opened the box to find a perfectly intact unit in a box surrounded by foam inside another box filled with foam.  Unpacked it and sat it on the table to do a test run.  I don't think the unit even knew it hit the ground.  Worked perfectly and not a scratch or dent to be found.
> 
> Thank you Lisa!!


They must know about Fedex:

I had a Honda 3000i  Delivered from Ohio, by FedEx. It looked like they rolled it all the way from Ohio.

Box was Round, and Handles & foot plate were dented & bent.

Congrats on your Vac Sealer!!

Bear


----------



## okie362

Bearcarver said:


> They must know about Fedex:
> 
> I had a Honda 3000i  Delivered from Ohio, by FedEx. It looked like they rolled it all the way from Ohio.
> 
> Box was Round, and Handles & foot plate were dented & bent.
> 
> Congrats on your Vac Sealer!!
> 
> Bear


The unfortunate thing is that I can't blame Fedex.  I'm the one that dropped it off the hood of my Jeep.

LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

Okie362 said:


> The unfortunate thing is that I can't blame Fedex.  I'm the one that dropped it off the hood of my Jeep.
> 
> LOL


Right---But that's why it was packed so good that dropping it off the hood didn't hurt it.

It was packed to be "Fedex Proof".

Bear


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Happy New Year to you. I hope that 2017 is filled with health, happiness, and lots of BBQ!*

*Here is your January discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SMJAN17**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## wes w

Thanks for your awesome service to SMF

Just ordered another case of rolls.

We love our VacMaster Pro 350.  We've  done several runs of 100lbs plus of pork as fundraisers.   Works flawlessly.  Thank you  for a great product and exceptional customer service.


----------



## lisa b

Thank you! It's working with people like you and the rest of the Smoking Meat members that make me love what I do. [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## ab canuck

Great Link, I will be reading through this as I am in the market. Thx.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We'll be debuting a new vacuum sealer on the website in just a few days....*

*Here is your February discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM217**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## ab canuck

Ok, looking forward to the new sealer, Thinking Pro 380 now instead of chamber sealer......


----------



## qualitysmoke

Hi Lisa, looking forward to placing my first order with you on some bags. Any chance you have rolls of butcher paper as well? Maybe a dispenser as well?

If not, wher do you other smokers get your paper? Pink/peach the way to go? 
Thanks in advance to all- Mark in Michigan


----------



## ironhorse07

Do we have a March discount code?


----------



## distre

Hi Lisa,

      Do you have a discount code for March 2017? Thank you.


----------



## miller408

Is the website not working correctly I keep trying to order 400 quart bags and 300 pint bags and it changes it to 200 quart and 200 pint at check out. I rather not make 2 orders and get charged twice for delivery.


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

Please feel free to call me or send an email directly to me if you need to get hold of me right away.

Thanks,

Lisa

VacuumSealersUnlimited.com

[email protected]

661-332-5631


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone is doing great.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your April discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM417 **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry **CLEAR/GOLD BAGS**  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length**:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone enjoyed their Memorial Day weekend and thought of our troops who are serving our country and of those who have died for our freedom.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your JUNE discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM617 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## pit 4 brains

Hi Lisa,

Can you tell me what the diameter of the Ultra Vac bag roll item #940152 is? Also will the June code still work? I am in dire need of bags.. Thanks..

-Pit


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

The diameter of the roll is 3-7/8".  SM617 still works for the 10% off.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## pit 4 brains

Lisa B said:


> Hello,
> 
> The diameter of the roll is 3-7/8".  SM617 still works for the 10% off.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lisa


Awesome! Thanks for the reply on the dimensions, I needed to know if it would fit in the top of my FSv4980, it won't. I may order one and just keep it in the cabinet..


----------



## wayoutwest

Hi do you have a discount code for July. I need to order more bags. Thank you


----------



## sqwib

wayoutwest said:


> Hi do you have a discount code for July. I need to order more bags. Thank you


Yes me too!

Have a lot of packaging to do this fall.


----------



## fldoc

same here, dang shipping is expensive just for bags


----------



## sqwib

Any word on a discount code?


----------



## wayoutwest

Got this code from Lisa 10AUG2017


----------



## zerowin

Anyone know if Lisa B has bags that work with the food saver handheld unit?


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that all of you have been enjoying your summer!*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your AUGUST discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM817 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

We don't carry bags for the handheld machines.  There isn't enough demand for them to manufacture them in the quantities I need to in order to save you money.  

Thanks for asking,
Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## smoker21

Hi Lisa,

Do you have any containers for marinating with a vacuum sealer that are 4 quarts? I've seen the video about marinating with a vacuum sealer on your website, but haven't found the containers.

Thanks in advance.

JD


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoker21 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Do you have any containers for marinating with a vacuum sealer that are 4 quarts? I've seen the video about marinating with a vacuum sealer on your website, but haven't found the containers.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> JD


Here's a 1/2 Quart and a 2 1/2 Quart:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/searchadvanced-submit.sc

Bear


----------



## smoker21

Thanks Bear,

I saw those but was looking for something bigger. I'd think restaurants would use something larger.

I'll check out Restaurant Depot or my friend Google.

Thanks again for responding.

JD


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoker21 said:


> Thanks Bear,
> 
> I saw those but was looking for something bigger. I'd think restaurants would use something larger.
> 
> I'll check out Restaurant Depot or my friend Google.
> 
> Thanks again for responding.
> 
> JD


I have no idea, but just off the top of my head, 4 gallons would be awful big---Almost as big as the gas cans I use to fill my tractors!!!

Good Luck JD !!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

4 Qts he said. Lol


----------



## browneyesvictim

Here's what you do... Pick up 1 Gal (4 quart) Wide Mouth Mason Jars

and use this:


or


----------



## smoker21

Bearcarver said:


> I have no idea, but just off the top of my head, 4 gallons would be awful big---Almost as big as the gas cans I use to fill my tractors!!!
> 
> Good Luck JD !!!
> 
> Bear



I said 4 Quarts. Or one gallon. Either would do.

LOL 

JD


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoker21 said:


> I said 4 Quarts. Or one gallon. Either would do.
> 
> LOL
> 
> JD


Oooops!!!

Sorry about that---Very few Bears can read!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## smoker21

Bearcarver said:


> Oooops!!!
> 
> Sorry about that---Very few Bears can read!! :icon_redface:
> 
> Bear


No problem my friend.

JD


----------



## sqwib

2017-08-31 16.26.12.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 1, 2017


----------



## smoker21

SQWIB said:


> 2017-08-31 16.26.12.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Sep 1, 2017



Salmon??

JD


----------



## sqwib

Smoker21 said:


> Salmon??
> 
> JD



I wish... It's actually chicken.
Going through the herb garden and decided to try some herb chicken.
Gonna grab a pork loin and do the same.
For the chicken, the bag is dropped in simmering water and cooked, then can be served over top of rice or noodles. Can be Sous vide also.
Sorry for the random pic and no explanation.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*School has started here.  I have one son still at home and two others who have left.  I'm having some serious empty nesting going on here, and I have to vacuum seal more often now that there are less people here to eat my bulk buy items.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your SEPTEMBER discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM917 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## pugsbrew

Will there be a new code for Nov, or will the Sep one work?  
Thanks



lisa b said:


> *Hello everyone,*
> 
> *School has started here.  I have one son still at home and two others who have left.  I'm having some serious empty nesting going on here, and I have to vacuum seal more often now that there are less people here to eat my bulk buy items.*
> 
> *We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*
> 
> *Here is your SEPTEMBER discount code:*
> 
> *Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*
> 
> *for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*
> 
> *ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*
> 
> *Just enter SM917 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*
> 
> *I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *
> 
> *http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*
> 
> *I will have more products coming soon!*
> 
> *Our ULTRA bags will save you money!* *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.* *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*
> 
> *http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*
> 
> *We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*
> 
> *http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*
> 
> *We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*
> 
> *PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*
> 
> http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm
> 
> *PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*
> 
> http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm
> 
> *We also carry* *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click* *HERE* *to see.*
> 
> *Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*
> 
> *Take care, and thanks for your business!*
> 
> *Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

pugsbrew said:


> Will there be a new code for Nov, or will the Sep one work?
> Thanks


Hello,

There will be a new code for November, but this one doesn't expire for a few more days.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## ab canuck

Thank you Lisa for your help and service. I phoned Lisa a couple weeks ago to ask some questions. I Bought what I wanted, I called about the  Vacmaster 380, I also got a smoking deal on bags / rolls. Shipped to me in Canada and very quick.  I had it in a week. That is great shipping time for us.  Tomorrow the wife is wrapping / sealing 2 pigs we are butchering.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone! 

Thanksgiving is just around the corner and hunting season is in full swing.  I hope that you're enjoying your autumn.
*
*Here is your NOVEMBER discount code:
*​*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.

ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE

Just enter SM1117 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
*​*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa
*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone! *

*Wishing all of my friends here a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*

*Here is your December/January discount code:*
*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.

ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SMJAN18 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## pops6927

Thank you so much, Lisa!


----------



## weev

Hey Lisa just wanted to tell you that I love my new pro 350  it is a awesome machine  not only does it work great but it looks so great my wife even let's me leave it on the counter. Thanks for the great machine


----------



## driedstick

Just ordered More thanks Lisa,,, I did not think I used 600 pint in a yr but I guess I did LOL ,,,,, no watch as soon as I get them I will find my other box hehehe


----------



## mneeley490

:)


----------



## driedstick

Yep found them,,,, oh well I am set for a while now.


----------



## pugsbrew

Lisa, at checkout, a message that "SMJAN18 is not being honored" is displayed.  ???



lisa b said:


> *Hello everyone! *
> 
> *Wishing all of my friends here a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*
> 
> *Here is your December/January discount code:*
> *Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters
> 
> for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.
> 
> ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*
> 
> *Just enter SMJAN18 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*............
> 
> Lisa*


----------



## anglerman

Anyone know of a current discount code from vacuum sealer unlimited?


----------



## pugsbrew

anglerman said:


> Anyone know of a current discount code from vacuum sealer unlimited?



I haven't heard from her since my 20 Jan post, both here and email.  Is she still in business?


----------



## anglerman

I know her website is still active with product


----------



## old sarge

Lisa is not very active here except to post a discount code. Shoot her a message/start conversation and query her. Reckon she is busy.


----------



## pugsbrew

old sarge said:


> Lisa is not very active here except to post a discount code. Shoot her a message/start conversation and query her. Reckon she is busy.



Hopefully she'll be back soon.  The Jan code would never work for me and I did not hear back from her on my 20 Jan email.  I'll try again.


----------



## old sarge

Maybe Jeff can figure this out.


----------



## lisa b

*Hi Everybody,

I just wanted to give you some updates.  My website is having serious issues with discount codes, so that's why I haven't posted one this month.  However, I am always happy to give my friends here a discount on the textured bags and rolls that work on your suction vacuum sealers (FoodSaver, Cabela's, Weston, the VacMaster Pro series, etc.) Just give me a call or send me an email at [email protected], and I'll help you out with it.  I'll be launching a new, improved website in the next couple of weeks, so this won't be a problem for much longer.

The other bit of news is that VacMaster is switching to something called MAP pricing, effective March 1.  All VacMaster distributors will have to sell the equipment at the price they dictate which is MUCH more than I'm currently selling them.  I will have to charge more for the machines.  So, if you are considering an upgrade to a new VacMaster sealer, please buy it before March 1.

Thank you and please let me know if you have any questions. It's always best to email me directly at the address below.

Lisa
661-332-5631
[email protected]*


----------



## anglerman

I sent her a message, she doesn’t offer discounts on machines which is what I was looking for. Pugsbrew I’m not sure if you were doing bags or a machine but maybe that’s why it didn’t work.


----------



## old sarge

All good things must come to an end at some point.  Looking at the 'retail' price of the 380 versus what Lisa  currently sells it for is a real shocker.

https://www.vacmasterfresh.com/vacmaster-pro380-vacuum-sealer-with-16-seal-bar/


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Thankfully, I'm not held to the retail price.  I, and everyone else, are obligated to sell at their MAP pricing, which is quite a bit less than that, but more than I'm selling it for now.  I will always work to give you the best pricing I can on everything that I can control.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## rcpandr

Picked up the Pro 350 and some more bags from her a couple of weeks ago. Love the new sealer and the bags she stocks. I even bought some 15" bags to try on the 350. Worked out great . Just cut off the corner and seal then vacuum and seal the top. Thanks Lisa


----------



## old sarge

Been doing a lot of research/web prowling regarding MAP or Minimum Advertised Price.  From what I have read, a seller cannot ADVERTISE below that price.  But apparently they are free to sell at a lower price.  That might explain why some sites listen price but say the special or sale price will appear when an item is placed in the cart.   The article at the link explains it better than I can and maybe Lisa will spot this or one of her customers will point it out to her.

https://www.pricewaiter.com/2017/02...-vs-manufacturer-suggested-retail-price-msrp/


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

I just tried posting a response, but I don't see it. If I duplicate, I'm sorry.

I will always try to offer the forum the best deal I can. I haven't worked with MAP pricing before, so I have to find out what I can and can't do. I have some ideas, but I have to run them past Vacmaster first.

Thank you for posting the link to the article!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone! 

Great news!  I figured out the rules of the new pricing structure on all VacMaster suction equipment, and I can now offer 10% off the suction machines. (Please note: the discount does not apply to chamber vacuum sealers.)

*Here is your MARCH discount code:
Save 10% Off VacMaster Pro series suction sealers! (PRO350 and PRO 380)
Save 10% Off All ULTRABags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.

ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE

Just enter SM318 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

Great news! I figured out the rules of the new pricing structure on all VacMaster suction equipment, and I can now offer 10% off the suction machines. (Please note: the discount does not apply to chamber vacuum sealers.)

*Here is your MARCH discount code:

Save 10% Off VacMaster Pro series suction sealers! (PRO350 and PRO 380)

Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE

Just enter SM318 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
*
I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.
*
http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

*I now have discount codes for our commercial grade suction machines!*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)  *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*

*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) - *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​

*Here is your APRIL discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:
*
*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines

Just enter SM418 at checkout 
and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*
Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

*I now have discount codes for our commercial grade suction machines!*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)  *

*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*

*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *

*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​​
*Here is your  JUNE discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:

*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines

Just enter SM618 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.*​*

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

Summer has been super-busy with work and I managed to sneak in a family vacation, too.  I hope that your summer is going well!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *

*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*

*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *

*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*

*Here is your AUGUST discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines

Just enter SM818 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

I hope that everyone had a summer full of BBQ and long days with family and friends!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
*Here is your SEPTEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*

*Just enter SM918 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

It's finally cooling down here and the leaves are changing! I hope that your autumn is filled with family, friends, and BBQ!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your OCTOBER discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1018 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## inkjunkie

No discount code for November?


----------



## old sarge

Send her a message and ask.  Quite frankly, Lisa's codes seem to change only the last 4 digits.  Have you tried SM1118? I don't know if she monitors this form daily or only pops in once or twice a month.


----------



## lisa b

Hi Everybody,

I'm sorry about being so late in posting the monthly code.  As many of you know, it's hunting season, and my business gets super busy this time of year.  I'm posting the code in a few minutes....

Thanks for your patience,  

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I hope all of you have a happy Thanksgiving! *

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your NOVEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1118 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I want to wish all of my friends here a very Merry Christmas! Take the time to enjoy what’s important – your family and friends. *

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your DECEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1218 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I hope that everyone had a nice holiday season and that you have a wonderful 2019!*

*Here is your JANUARY discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM119 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*I have a few special discounts on equipment:

VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)
Save $20 with the discount code PRO350
VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar)
Save $30 with the discount code PRO380
ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE
​Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I'm sorry for the late posting of the discount code.  I've been busy working on a new Vacuumsealersunlimited.com website that will hopefully be easier to use. As always, if you ever have any questions or concerns, please feel free to contact me directly. *

*Here is your FEBRUARY/MARCH discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM113 at checkout 
and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*I have a few special discounts on equipment:
*
*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)
Save $20 with the discount code PRO350
VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar)
Save $30 with the discount code PRO380
ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE
*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone,

I haven't forgotten you guys/gals! I have been wrestling with a new, improved website (or so I'm told that it's improved) for the past month.  As soon as it's up and I can figure out the ins and outs, I'll input new discounts for everyone. In the meantime, please use code 10april2019 for 10% off.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!

My new website is fully functional, so I can now sleep at night!

I want to thank all of you for your patience by offering a larger discount this month.  For one month only, you will receive:
*
*15% OFF 
All ULTRA Bags and Rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster Home Suction Machines.

Just enter SM419 at checkout 
and the discount will automatically be applied.
*​*I have a few special discounts on equipment:
*
*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)
Save $20 with the discount code PRO350

VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar)
Save $30 with the discount code PRO380
ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE
*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. 

OUR THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! 

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


*


----------



## challenger

Hey Lisa,
When I go to look for your mylar bags I get directed to this site: https://www.hugedomains.com/domain_profile.cfm?d=sandboxwebsite&e=com


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Thanks for the head's up.  I can't recreate that problem on my end; when I click on the Mylar bag listings, it goes where it's supposed to.  I sent your comment to the website developer and he's going to check it out! Ay yi yi!

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## challenger

It's working for me now!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Our new website is fully operational!  I'm really excited to be able to use it to save you more money! Here's an example:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

Here is your discount code for May:
*
*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 
for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers 
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​*
Just enter SM519 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Summer is upon us, so BBQ season is in full swing.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!

Here is your discount code for June:
*
*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 
for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers 
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​*
Just enter SM619 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,


August is here!  I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!*

*Here is your discount code for August:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM819 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,


Fall is right around the corner. I am really looking forward to cooler weather!

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!*

*Here is your discount code for September:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM919 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,


Fall is right around the corner. I am really looking forward to cooler weather!

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND! The VP112s chamber vacuum sealer is back.  The incoming container is almost completely sold out, so if you want one, please do not wait!*

*Here is your discount code for September:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1019 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,


HAPPY NEW YEAR! Thank you so much for your business!  This group is truly my favorite online forum, because of the great members who are so welcoming.

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:**

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar.  Click on the links below to check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230*

VacMaster VP220

VacMaster VP230

*Here is your discount code for January:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM120 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Our weather is warming up and we’ve been spending more time outside. I hope that you have all been outside smoking ribs, pulled pork, etc.!

Thank you so much for your business!  This group is my favorite online forum, because of the great members.

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:*

*Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:*

*CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar.  Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

*Here is your discount code for March:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers
(any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM320 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:*

*VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:*

*MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!


Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you are all safe and healthy.  This is a very strange time, and I hope that we can all get together with our friends and family over some BBQ soon.

Thank you so much for your business!  This group is my favorite online forum, because of the great members.

 I have your new discount code for you.  We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free.  Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar.  Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for April:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM420 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags.  I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS


We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you are doing well and that you’re enjoying the warm summer weather.

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for August:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM820 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS



We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,



I hope that you are doing well and that you’re enjoying the warm summer weather. I am personally looking forward to cooler days and nights.  The autumn is my favorite time of year!



 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:



Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:



CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES



I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:



We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*



*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*



*Here is your discount code for September:*



*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 



for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​


*Just enter SM920 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.



Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.



Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:



ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS







We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::



CLEAR/GOLD BAGS



We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:



VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS



We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:



MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES



Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!



Take care, and thanks for your business!



Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I can't believe it's November already! We finally have cooler nights in our forecast and the leaves are starting to change in the mountains of California.

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for November:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1120 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I can't believe it's December already! The holidays are almost here and hunting season is in full swing. I hope that you are all having a wonderful holiday season..

 I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!*

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS*

*Here is your discount code for November:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1220 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. Click here for more information:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. Click here for more information::

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

The first month of the new year is almost over. I can’t believe that a month has passed since Christmas! I hope that you are well and that these uncertain times pass soon, so the world can get back to normal!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out![/B]

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for January and February:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM0221 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

[URL='https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/product-category/bags-rolls-canisters-for-foodsaver-weston-vacmaster/ultra-bags-rolls-for-foodsaver-vacmaster-weston-etc/']ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS**

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Spring is almost here! I’m sure most of you are ready for warmer weather and outdoor barbecues!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out![/B]

*TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for January and February:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM0321 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

[URL='https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/product-category/bags-rolls-canisters-for-foodsaver-weston-vacmaster/ultra-bags-rolls-for-foodsaver-vacmaster-weston-etc/']ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS**

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

August is here and the weather is hot and dry in the mountains of California!  I hope that you all are having a wonderful summer.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

*For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:*

COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for August:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM0821 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

September is finally. I don’t know about you, but I am really looking forward to a reprieve from this hot, hot weather and more importantly, fire season in the dry mountains of California, where I live.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for September:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM0921 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

October brings cooler days and beautiful fall foliage. It’s my favorite time of year and I hope that you all have a wonderful fall!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for October:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1021 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

The holiday season is almost here, with Thanksgiving just around the corner. It’s time to start thinking about smoking those turkeys!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for November:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter SM1121 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

HAPPY NEW YEAR! I would like to wish all of you a happy and healthy 2022!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12.25” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for January:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM122  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that your 2022 is off to a good start!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12.25” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for February:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM222  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

I have NEW chamber sealers on the website, both of which have a 12.25” wide seal bar. Check out the NEW VP220 and the VP230:*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for March:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM322  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

With the weather getting warmer, we’ve been spending more time outside barbecuing. I hope you are enjoying this weather, too.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for April:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM422  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you’re all having a great start to your summer! With all the BBQing and fishing happening now, it's time to stock up and save on vacuum bags!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for April:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM722  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*The code is for June/July, not April.  Sorry for the confusion.*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you’re all having enjoying your summer and staying cool!  

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

FINALLY!! We have most of our chamber vacuum sealers back in stock!  Please check them out!  They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

*For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:*

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for August:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM822  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

Autumn is here and I'm just waiting for the cooler temperatures to follow! I hope that you have a wonderful fall.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for October / November:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM1022  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We carry the Pro360, which has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

I hope that you all have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR!

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for December:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SM1222  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We carry the Pro360, which has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everybody,

HAPPY NEW YEAR! I hope that you all have a happy and healthy 2023!.

I have your new discount code for you. We have great savings on our website for you to check out:

Most of our chamber bags in 3MIL and 4MIL ship for free. Stock up and save with our low prices! Click here for more information:

CHAMBER VACUUM POUCHES

We have some chamber vacuum sealers back in stock. Please check them out! They ship for FREE in the continental USA!*

For all of you commercial smokers and meat processors, we now carry DOUBLE chamber sealers. Check out the NEW VP400, VP600, and the VP800:

*COMMERCIAL CHAMBER SEALERS*

*We now carry textured MYLAR bags and rolls that will work in your suction vacuum sealer. If you prep or are interested in very long term food preservation, be sure to check them out!

TEXTURED MYLAR BAGS/ROLLS FOR SUCTION VACUUM SEALERS

Here is your discount code for January:*

*15% OFF ALL ULTRA Bags & Rolls 

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's or VacMaster Home Suction Sealers (or any sealer that uses textured bags/rolls)*​
*Just enter  SMJAN23  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.

Our ULTRA bags are thicker and more puncture resistant than the brand name bags. I construct them the way I want them, so I use a thicker material.

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! 

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines. These look great with your smoked salmon, sausages, and bacon. SMOKING MEAT members save 15%! :

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We carry the Pro360, which has a huge 16" long seal bar. Click here for more information:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Please click here for more information:

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------

